# silicone removal ?



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

ive just bought a 5 foot fish tank - the glass is around 10mm thick - in the rear there is a hole that has been put in for the "out" pipe of an external filter - however - whoever used the tank last has had a glass sheet cut and siliconed it over the hole 

i wanna get it off so i can use the hole for my external filter to go in but cant figure a way of getting the glass pannel off - the whole thing is silicone sandwiched on 

i dont wanna smash it trying is there an easy way? or is it patience with a stanley blade? 

can get a pic if needed 
cheers


----------



## zeus7 (Jul 17, 2008)

Is re-drilling an option?


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

can you get fishing gut down the back of it and saw through it

when we took badges etc off the car we heated it a bit witha hairdryer first


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

no it looks a right old mess - its a small hole with a large square glass sheet over that siliconed to kingdome come - i wanna get it off but looks like they used a whole tube of silicone on it 

take a while to saw through i reckon - cant see it going that well but may give it a try


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try working a stanley blade into the gap and spray with WD-40. There's also silicone sealant remover available but you'll still have to work it in between the sheets somehow. 

It going to be a slow process whichever, I should think.

The wire sugestion above is probably the best suggestion and maybe used in conjunction with the remover/WD-40.


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

wd-40 why didnt i tthink of that - it hates silicone - even better if i had any PB blaster left - that stuffs like wd-40 on crack cocaine - but only available in america as far as i know - problem is the tank is full of water already lol 
think if i can create a barrier between water and the pannel - i will spray the wire with WD and start cutting - once the glass is off a stanley knife will get rid of the leftover bits of silicone - hopefully - shame theres no easier method to it


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

scorpion-boy said:


> wd-40 why didnt i tthink of that - it hates silicone - even better if i had any PB blaster left - that stuffs like wd-40 on crack cocaine - but only available in america as far as i know - *problem is the tank is full of water already lol *
> think if i can create a barrier between water and the pannel - i will spray the wire with WD and start cutting - once the glass is off a stanley knife will get rid of the leftover bits of silicone - hopefully - shame theres no easier method to it


 In that case use shit loads of WD as it's a water repelant hahahahhaah


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

i did this once, with a long thin sharp knife and just sawed at the silicone, you could try silicone remover on the edges to get it stared


----------

